# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  نظام السوق المالية السعودي

## د.شيماء عطاالله

نظام السوق المالية

الفصل الأول
تعريفات
المادة الأولى:
يقصد بالكلمات والعبارات الآتية ، حيثما وردت، المعاني الموضِّحة لها ما لم يقضِ سياق النص بغير ذلك :
- المملكة : المملكة العربية السعودية .
- الهيئة : هيئة السوق المالية .
- المجلس : مجلس هيئة السوق المالية .
- الرئيس : رئيس مجلس هيئة السوق المالية .
- الشخص : أي شخص طبيعي ، أو اعتباري تقر له أنظمة المملكة العربية السعودية بهذه الصفة .
- السوق : السوق المالية السعودية .
- التداول : شراء الأوراق المالية وبيعها .
- المصدر : الشخص الذي يصدر أوراقاً مالية أو يعتزم إصدارها .
- التابع : الشخص الذي يسيطر على شخص آخر ، أو أن يكون مسيطراً عليه من قبل ذلك الشخص الآخر ، أو الذي يشترك معه في كونه مسيطراً عليه من قبل شخص ثالث .
- السيطرة : الإمكانية أو القدرة المباشرة أو غير المباشرة على ممارسة تأثير فعال على أعمال وقرارات شخص آخر .
- متعهد التغطية : الشخص الذي يشتري أوراقاً مالية من مصدرها ، أو من شخص تابع
للمصدر بغرض عرض وطرح وتسويق هذه الأوراق المالية للجمهور ، أو الشخص الذي يبيع نيابةً عن المصدر أو تابع للمصدر ، أوراقاً مالية بغرض عرضها وطرحها على الجمهور.
- الأقرباء : الزوج والزوجة والأولاد القصر .
- طرح أو عرض الأوراق المالية : إصدار أوراق مالية ، أو دعوة الجمهور للاكتتاب فيها ، أو الترويج لها بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر ، أو أي تصريح أو بيان أو اتصال يعتبر من حيث الأثر المترتب عليه بيعاً أو إصداراً أو عرضاً للأوراق المالية ، ولا يشمل ذلك المفاوضات الأولية أو العقود المبرمة مع متعهدي التغطية أو بينهم .
- مستشار الاستثمار: مستشار يقدم ، أو يعرض ، أو يوافق على تقديم المشورة للآخرين ، بصفتهم مستثمرين أو مستثمرين محتملين ، فيما يتعلق بشراء ورقة مالية ، أو بيعها ، أو اكتتاب فيها ، أو ضمانها، أو ممارسة أي حق يترتب على ورقة مالية وذلك لغرض حيازتها، أو التصرف فيها ، أو ضمان ورقة مالية أو تحويلها .
- المركز: مركز إيداع الأوراق المالية .
- اللجنة : لجنة الفصل في منازعات الأوراق المالية .
- اللوائح التنفيذية : مجموعة القواعد والتعليمات والإجراءات التي تصدرها الهيئة لتطبيق أحكام هذا النظام .
- اللوائح الداخلية : اللوائح التي تصدرها الهيئة بشأن الشؤون الإدارية والمالية للهيئة، وشؤون الموظفين والعاملين بها .
المادة الثانية :
مع مراعاة أحكام المادة الثالثة من هذا النظام ، يقصد بالأوراق المالية لأغراض هذا النظام ما يأتي :
أ - أسهم الشركات القابلة للتحويل والتداول .
ب - أدوات الدين القابلة للتداول التي تصدرها الشركات أو الحكومة ، أو الهيئاتالعامة، أو المؤسسات العامة.
ج - الوحدات الاستثمارية الصادرة عن صناديق الاستثمار.
د - أي أدوات تمثل حقوق أرباح المساهمة ، وأي حقوق في توزيع الأصول أو أحدهما .
هـ- أي حقوق أخرى أو أدوات يرى المجلس شمولها واعتمادها ، كأوراق مالية ، إذا رأى في ذلك تحقيقاً لسلامة السوق أو حمايةً للمستثمرين . ويحق للمجلس ممارسة سلطته في أن يستثني من تعريف الأوراق المالية حقوقاً وأدوات تعد أوراقاً مالية بموجب الفقرات (أ ، ب ، ج ، د) من هذه المادة ، إذا رأى أنه لا ضرورة لمعاملتها كأوراق مالية ، بناءً على مقتضيات سلامة السوق ، أو حماية المستثمرين .
المادة الثالثة :
لا تعد أوراقاً مالية الأوراق التجارية كالشيكات والكمبيالات والسندات لأمر ، وكذلك الاعتمادات المستندية ، والحوالات النقدية ، والأدوات التي تتداولها البنوك حصراً فيما بينها ، وبوالص التأمين .


الفصل الثاني
هيئة السوق المالية
المادة الرابعة :
أ - تنشأ في المملكة هيئة تسمى "هيئة السوق المالية" ترتبط مباشرة برئيس مجلس الوزراء ، وتتمتع بالشخصية الاعتبارية والاستقلال المالي والإداري، وتكون لها جميع الصلاحيات اللازمة لأداء مهامها ووظائفها بموجب هذا النظام . وتتمتع الهيئة بالإعفاءات والتسهيلات التي تتمتع بها المؤسسات العامة ، ويخضع العاملون فيها لنظام العمل .
ب- يحظر على الهيئة أن تقوم بأي نشاط تجاري ، أو أن تكون لها مصلحة خاصة في أيمشروع بقصد الربح ، أو أن تقترض أو تقرض أي أموال ، أو أن تقتني أو تمتلك أو تصدر أي أوراق مالية .
المادة الخامسة :
أ - تكون الهيئة هي الجهة المسؤولة عن إصدار اللوائح والقواعد والتعليمات ، وتطبيق أحكام هذا النظام .
وفي سبيل ذلك تقوم الهيئة بما يأتي :
1- تنظيم السوق المالية وتطويرها ، والعمل على تنمية وتطوير أساليب الأجهزة والجهات العاملة في تداول الأوراق المالية ، وتطوير الإجراءات الكفيلة بالحد من المخاطر المرتبطة بمعاملات الأوراق المالية .
2- تنظيم إصدار الأوراق المالية ومراقبتها والتعامل بها .
3- تنظيم ومراقبة أعمال ونشاطات الجهات الخاضعة لرقابة الهيئة وإشرافها.
4- حماية المواطنين والمستثمرين في الأوراق المالية من الممارسات غير العادلة ، أو غير السليمة ، أو التي تنطوي على احتيال ، أو غش ، أو تدليس ، أو تلاعب .
5- العمل على تحقيق العدالة والكفاية والشفافية في معاملات الأوراق المالية.
6- تنظيم ومراقبة الإفصاح الكامل عن المعلومات المتعلقة بالأوراق المالية ، والجهات المصدرة لها ، وتعامل الأشخاص المطلعين وكبار المساهمين والمستثمرين فيها، وتحديد وتوفير المعلومات التي يجب على المشاركين في السوق الإفصاح عنها لحاملي الأسهم والجمهور .
7- تنظيم طلبات التوكيل والشراء والعروض العامة للأسهم .
ب- يجوز للهيئة أن تنشر مشروع اللوائح والقواعد قبل إصدارها أو تعديلها، ويسريمفعول اللوائح والقواعد والتعليمات التي تصدرها الهيئة طبقاً لما تحدده أحكامها .
ج- لأغراض إجراء جميع التحقيقات التي يرى المجلس ضرورتها لتطبيق أحكام هذا النظام واللوائح والقواعد الصادرة طبقاً لأحكامه، يتمتع أعضاء الهيئة وموظفوها الذين يحددهم المجلس بصلاحية استدعاء الشهود ، وأخذ الأدلة ، وطلب تقديم أي سجلات ، أو أوراق أو أي وثائق أخرى قد تراها الهيئة ذات صلة أو مهمة لتحقيقها .
ويجوز للهيئة التفتيش على السجلات وغيرها من المستندات أياً كان حائزها ، لتقرر ما إذا كان الشخص المعني قد خالف أو يوشك أن يخالف أحكام هذا النظام، أو اللوائحالتنفيذية ، أو القواعد الصادرة عن الهيئة .
المادة السادسة :
أ- تتولى الهيئة صلاحية تنفيذ المهام المنصوص عليها في هذا النظام ، وكذلك اللوائح والقواعد والتعليمات الصادرة بمقتضاه ويدخل في ذلك على سبيل المثال لا الحصر :
1- وضع السياسات والخطط وإجراء الدراسات وإصدار القواعد اللازمة لتحقيق أهدافالهيئة .
2- إصدار اللوائح التنفيذية الضرورية لتطبيق أحكام هذا النظام وتعديلها .
3- الموافقة على طرح الأوراق المالية .
4- إبداء الرأي والتوصية للجهات الحكومية في الأمور التي يكون من شأنها المساهمة في تنمية السوق وحماية المستثمرين في الأوراق المالية .
5- تعليق نشاط السوق لمدة لا تزيد على يوم واحد ، ويتعين في حالات الضرورة التيترى معها الهيئة أو وزير المالية تعليق نشاط السوق لمدة تزيد على يوم واحد أن يصدربالموافقة على ذلك قرار من وزير المالية .
6- الموافقة على إدراج ، أو إلغاء ، أو تعليق إدراج أي ورقة مالية سعودية متداولة في السوق لمصدر سعودي في أي سوق للأوراق المالية خارج المملكة .
7- منع أي أوراق مالية في السوق أو تعليق إصدارها ، أو تداولها إذا رأت الهيئة ضرورة ذلك .
8- وضع حد أعلى أو أدنى للعمولات التي يتقاضاها الوسطاء من عملائهم إذا رأىالمجلس ذلك ملائماً ، والموافقة على المقابل المالي والعمولات الأخرى التي يتقاضاها كل من السوق والمركز .
9- إضافة إلى ما ورد في الأنظمة الأخرى ذات العلاقة ، للهيئة وضع المعايير والشروط الواجب توافرها في مدققي الحسابات الذين يتولون تدقيق دفاتر السوق والمركز وسجلاتهما ، وشركات الوساطة ، وصناديق الاستثمار ، والشركات المساهمة المدرجة في السوق . وللهيئة -مع مراعاة مسؤوليتها الإشرافية- الحق في تفويض هذه المسؤولية إلى الهيئة السعودية للمحاسبين القانونيين .
10- تحديد محتويات القوائم المالية السنوية، والدورية ، والتقارير ، والمستندات التي يجب أن تقدمها الجهات المصدرة التي تطرح أوراقاً مالية للجمهور أو الجهات المدرجة أوراقها المالية في السوق .
11- تعريف المصطلحات والنصوص الواردة في هذا النظام وشرحها .
12- إصدار القرارات والتعليمات والإجراءات اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا النظام واللوائح التنفيذية ، والقيام بالتحري والتحقيق في مخالفات أحكام هذا النظام واللوائح التنفيذية .
13- وضع اللوائح الداخلية ، وإصدار التعليمات والإجراءات اللازمة لإدارة الهيئة .
14- الموافقة على لوائح السوق والمركز وقواعدهما وسياساتهما .
15- إعداد لوائح وقواعد المراقبة والإشراف على الجهات الخاضعة لأحكام هذا النظام .
16- الموافقة على تأسيس صناديق الاستثمار ودمجها وتصفيتها وقواعد عملها طبقاًلأحكام المادة التاسعة والثلاثين من هذا النظام .
17- تعيين مراقب حسابات مرخص لتدقيق القوائم المالية للهيئة وحساباتها الختامية .
18- منح التراخيص اللازمة التي تصدر بموجب أحكام هذا النظام ولوائحه ، بما في ذلك الترخيص لشركات ووكالات التصنيف وشروط ذلك .
19- إعداد الميزانية السنوية للهيئة .
ب- على الهيئة في مباشرة صلاحياتها وفقاً لهذا النظام ولوائحه التنفيذية التنسيق مع مؤسسة النقد العربي السعودي بشأن الإجراءات التي تزمع اتخاذها ، والتي قد يترتب عليها آثار على الأوضاع النقدية .
المادة السابعة :
أ- يكون للهيئة مجلس يسمى "مجلس هيئة السوق المالية" يتألف من خمسة أعضاءمتفرغين على أن يكونوا أشخاصاً طبيعيين سعوديين ومن ذوي الخبرة والاختصاص . ويتمبأمر ملكي تعيين أعضاء المجلس وتحديد رواتبهم ومزاياهم المالية ، ويحدد الأمر الملكي من بين أعضاء المجلس رئيساً ونائباً للرئيس يحل محله عند غيابه .
ب- مدة العضوية في المجلس خمس سنوات قابلة للتجديد مرة واحدة ، ويظل عضو المجلسفي منصبه بعد انتهاء فترة عضويته إلى أن يتم تعيين خلف له .
ج- يضع المجلس اللوائح الداخلية للهيئة ، وكيفية تعيين الموظفين والمستشارين والمدققين ، وأي خبراء آخرين حسبما تقتضي الضرورة ، من أجل القيام بالمهام والوظائف المناطة بها ، ويحدد المجلس مقدار رواتبهم وتعويضاتهم .
د- يباشر المجلس جميع الصلاحيات المنوطة بالهيئة وفقاً لأحكام هذا النظام . ويحدد المجلس كيفية تنظيم وظائف الهيئة ومهماتها وأعمالها وتوزيعها فيما بين إدارتها وأقسامها الأخرى . وتحدد لوائح الهيئة الداخلية متطلبات أداء أعمال هذه الإدارات والأقسام ، وباستثناء الصلاحيات والمهام التي ينيطها هذا النظام بالمجلس على وجه الحصر ، يجوز للمجلس بقرار يتعين نشره أن يفوض أياً من مهامه ، ومع ذلك يحتفظ المجلس حسب تقديره بصلاحية مراجعة التصرفات والقرارات التي قام بها من فوضت إليه تلك الصلاحيات . وتتم تلك المراجعة بناءً على مبادرة المجلس، أو طلب عضوٍ من أعضائه ، أو بناءً على طلب طرف في الدعاوى الناشئة في ظل أحكام هذا النظام وطبقاً للقواعد التي تصدرها الهيئة .
المادة الثامنة :
يجب على كل من يصبح موظفاً لدى الهيئة ، أو عضواً في مجلسها ، أن يفصح للهيئة فور استلامه مهامه ، بالكيفية المحددة في لوائح الهيئة ، عن الأوراق المالية التي يملكها أو الواقعة تحت تصرفه ، أو تحت تصرف أحد أقربائه ، وعن أي تغيير يطرأ بعد ذلك عليها خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ علمه بالتغيير . كما يجب على من يكون وكيلاً عن الهيئة أن يقوم بهذا الإفصاح بما له صلة بالعمل الموكل إليه ، بالكيفية المحددة في لوائح الهيئة .
المادة التاسعة :
يحظر على أعضاء مجلس الهيئة وموظفيها ممارسة أي مهنة أو عمل آخر ، بما في ذلك أنيشغلوا منصباً أو وظيفة في أي شركة ، أو في الحكومة أو المؤسسات العامة أو الخاصة ،كما يحظر عليهم تقديم المشورة للشركات والمؤسسات الخاصة .
المادة العاشرة :
أ- يعقد المجلس اجتماعاته بناءً على دعوة من رئيسه ، ويشترط حضور ثلاثة من أعضائه على أن يكون من بينهم الرئيس أو نائبه ، وتصدر قراراته بأغلبية الأعضاء الحاضرين ، وإذا تساوت الأصوات يرجح الجانب الذي يصوت معه رئيس الاجتماع .
ب- تحدد اللوائح الداخلية شروط عقد اجتماعات المجلس ومتطلباته ، بما في ذلك الدعوة للاجتماع ، ويجوز أن تنص القواعد التي تصدرها الهيئة على جواز التصويت على القرارات الواجب اتخاذها من قبل المجلس في الحالات الطارئة بواسطة الهاتف ، أو بأي وسيلة اتصال أخرى .
المادة الحادية عشرة :
يكون رئيس المجلس هو الرئيس التنفيذي للهيئة ، والمنفذ لسياستها ، والمسؤول عن إدارة شؤونها ، بما في ذلك ما يأتي :
أ- تنفيذ القرارات التي يتخذها المجلس .
ب- التوقيع منفرداً أو بالاشتراك مع غيره على التقارير ، والبيانات المحاسبية ، والقوائم المالية ، والمراسلات والوثائق الخاصة بالهيئة .
ج- الشؤون الإدارية والمالية للهيئة .
المادة الثانية عشرة :
أ- يقوم نائب الرئيس بأعمال الرئيس ومهماته في حالة غيابه ، أو عدم مقدرته على القيام بمهام وظيفته أو شغورها .
ب- يحق للرئيس تفويض بعض صلاحياته لعضو آخر من أعضاء المجلس ، أو لأي موظف في الهيئة ، على أن يكون التفويض خطياً ومحدداً .
المادة الثالثة عشرة :
أ- تتكون الموارد المالية للهيئة من المصادر الآتية :
1- المقابل المالي للخدمات والعمولات التي تتقاضاها وفقاً لأحكام هذا النظام واللوائح والتعليمات الصادرة بمقتضاه .
2- بدل استخدام مرافقها ، وعائدات أموالها ، ومردود بيع أصولها .
3- الغرامات والجزاءات المالية التي تفرض على المخالفين لأحكام هذا النظام.
4- الأموال التي قد تقدمها الحكومة للهيئة.
5- أي موارد أخرى يقررها المجلس .
ب- يحدد المجلس المقابل المالي الذي يتعين دفعه للهيئة عن الأمور الآتية :
1- تسجيل الأوراق المالية لدى الهيئة .
2- إدراج الأوراق المالية في السوق .
3- تداول الأوراق المالية .
4- الترخيص لشركات الوساطة ، أو مستشاري الاستثمار والتجديد لهم .
5- تسجيل صناديق الاستثمار .
المادة الرابعة عشرة :
تكون للهيئة ميزانية سنوية مستقلة تُقَدّم إلى وزير المالية وتعتمد حسب الإجراءات النظامية. ويتم تحويل الفائض من الموارد التي تتقاضاها الهيئة بموجب المادة الثالثة عشرة من هذا النظام ، أو المحصلة وفقاً للأحكام والقواعد والتعليمات الصادرة بموجبه ، إلى وزارة المالية ، بعد اقتطاع جميع النفقات الجارية والرأسمالية وغيرها من المصروفات التي تحتاجها الهيئة . وتحتفظ الهيئة باحتياطي عام يعادل ضعف إجمالي نفقاتها المبينة في ميزانيتها السنوية السابقة .
المادة الخامسة عشرة :
تعد أي أموال مستحقة للهيئة على الغير أموالاً عامة ، وتتمتع بالمعاملة نفسها التي تتمتع بها الديون المستحقة للخزانة العامة ، ويتم تحصيلها طبقاً لإجراءات تحصيل الديون المستحقة للخزانة العامة .
المادة السادسة عشرة :
يرفع رئيس المجلس تقريراً سنوياً لرئيس مجلس الوزراء عن أعمال الهيئة ومركزها المالي في السنة المالية السابقة ، وذلك خلال تسعين يوماً من انتهاء السنة .
المادة السابعة عشرة :
تعد أي معلومات غير معلنة تحصل عليها الهيئة سرية ، وللهيئة الإفصاح عن أي جزء من هذه المعلومات حسب ما يراه المجلس ضرورياً لحماية المستثمرين .
المادة الثامنة عشرة :
على الجهات الحكومية وغيرها من الأشخاص تزويد الهيئة بالوثائق والمعلومات التي تطلبها لأغراض القيام بواجباتها وفقاً لأحكام هذا النظام .
المادة التاسعة عشرة :
تحدد اللوائح الداخلية الصادرة وفقاً لهذا النظام القواعد والتعليمات والإجراءات المتعلقة بالشؤون الإدارية والمالية للهيئة وشؤون الموظفين ، بما في ذلك قواعد السلوك المهني ، ووسائل تطوير عمل الهيئة وتحقيق أهدافها ، ورفع أداء موظفيها ومستواهم من الناحية العلمية والمهنية .


الفصل الثالث
السوق المالية
المادة العشرون :
أ- تنشأ في المملكة سوق لتداول الأوراق المالية تسمى "السوق المالية السعودية" وتكون صفتها النظامية شركة مساهمة وفقاً لأحكام هذا النظام ، وتكون هذه السوق هي الجهة الوحيدة المصرح لها بمزاولة العمل في تداول الأوراق المالية في المملكة .
ب- لا تخضع الأوراق المالية المدرجة أو المتداولة في سوق مالية منظمة خارج المملكة لأحكام هذا النظام حتى لو نشأ هذا التداول بموجب أوامر مرسلة هاتفياً أو آلياً (إلكترونياً) من داخل المملكة، ويستثنى من ذلك ما تتفق عليه الهيئة مع جهات أخرى خارجية .
ج- تشمل أهداف السوق ما يأتي :
1- التأكد من عدالة متطلبات الإدراج وكفايتها وشفافيتها ، وقواعد التداول، وآلياته الفنية ، ومعلومات الأوراق المالية المدرجة في السوق .
2- توفير قواعد وإجراءات سليمة وسريعة ذات كفاية للتسوية والمقاصة من خلال مركزإيداع الأوراق المالية .
3- وضع معايير مهنية للوسطاء ووكلائهم وتطبيقها .
4- التحقق من قوة ومتانة الأوضاع المالية للوسطاء من خلال المراجعة الدورية لمدىالتزامهم بمعايير كفاية رأس المال، ووضع الترتيبات المناسبة لحماية الأموال والأوراق المالية المودعة لدى شركات الوساطة .
د- يحظر على السوق القيام بتوزيعات نقدية أو عينية على أعضائه كأرباح أسهم دونموافقة المجلس .
المادة الحادية والعشرون :
يتم تداول الأوراق المالية المدرجة في السوق عن طريق صفقات يتم إبرامها بين الوسطاء كل لصالح عميله ، وتثبت بموجب قيود تدون في سجلات السوق ، وفق أحكام الفصلالرابع من هذا النظام ، ما لم يتم استثناء مثل هذه الصفقات من التداول بموجب القواعد والتعليمات الصادرة عن الهيئة .
المادة الثانية والعشرون :
أ- تحدد لوائح وقواعد السوق شروط ومتطلبات العضوية في السوق .
ب- يدير السوق مجلس إدارة مكون من تسعة أعضاء يعين بقرار من مجلس الوزراء بترشيحمن رئيس مجلس الهيئة ، يختارون من بينهم رئيساً للمجلس ونائباً للرئيس ، وتكون العضوية على النحو الآتي :
1- ممثل وزارة المالية .
2- ممثل وزارة التجارة والصناعة .
3- ممثل مؤسسة النقد العربي السعودي .
4- أربعة أعضاء يمثلون شركات الوساطة المرخص لها .
5- عضوان يمثلان الشركات المساهمة المدرجة في السوق .
ج- تكون مدة عضوية مجلس إدارة السوق ثلاث سنوات قابلة للتجديد مرة واحدة أو أكثر .
د- تحدد اللوائح والتعليمات التي يقرها مجلس الهيئة الإجراءات المتعلقة بعقد اجتماعات مجلس إدارة السوق وكيفية اتخاذ القرارات فيه ، وخطط تسيير أعمال مجلس الإدارة ، والصلاحيات والمهام المنوطة بكل من مجلس الإدارة والمدير التنفيذي ، وسائر الأمور الإدارية والمالية ذات الصلة .
هـ- يعين مجلس إدارة السوق مديراً تنفيذياً له بعد أخذ موافقة مجلس الهيئة ، ويحظر على المدير المعين أن يقوم بأي عمل حكومي أو تجاري آخر ، أو أن تكون له مصلحة أو ملكية في أي شركة وساطة في السوق .
ويكون إعفاء المدير التنفيذي من منصبه بقرار من مجلس إدارة السوق .
المادة الثالثة والعشرون :
أ- يقترح مجلس إدارة السوق اللوائح والقواعد والتعليمات اللازمة لعمل السوق بما في ذلك الأمور الآتية :
1- شروط إدراج وتداول الأوراق المالية .
2- الحد الأدنى لرؤوس أموال شركات الوساطة ، والضمانات المالية المطلوبة منها أو من موظفيها .
3- النشر الفوري المنتظم للمعلومات المتعلقة بالصفقات المنفذة للأوراق المالية المتداولة في السوق ، وكذلك التزامات مصدري الأوراق المالية ، والمساهمين ، والأعضاء ، بالإفصاح للسوق عن المعلومات التي تعتقد السوق أنها ضرورية .
4- معايير السلوك المهني التي تطبق على أعضاء السوق وموظفيهم ، وأعضاء مجلسالإدارة ، والمدير التنفيذي للسوق ، وموظفي السوق ، وتشمل الإجراءات والعقوباتالتأديبية بحق من يخالف هذه المعايير أو أي شروط ومتطلبات أخرى تنص عليها اللوائحوالتعليمات .
5- تسوية المنازعات بين أعضاء السوق وبين الأعضاء وعملائهم .
6- شروط ومتطلبات عضوية السوق ، والضوابط والإجراءات المناسبة التي تسمح لشركات الوساطة المرخص لها ومن غير أعضاء السوق بتنفيذ صفقاتهم في السوق .
7- تحديد المقابل والعمولات التي يتقاضاها الوسطاء لقاء الخدمات التي يقدمونها .
8- أي قواعد وتعليمات أخرى يرى السوق ضرورتها لحماية المستثمرين من حيث توفيرالعدالة والكفاية والشفافية في كل ما يتعلق بشؤون السوق .
ب- ترفع السوق إلى هيئة لوائح عمل السوق وقواعدها وتعليماتها وتعديلاتها لإقرارها من قبل المجلس .
المادة الرابعة والعشرون :
يجوز أن يتقاضى السوق من أعضائه ومن مصدري الأوراق المالية المدرجة في السوقوغيرهم مقابلاً لما يقدمه لهم من خدمات .
المادة الخامسة والعشرون :
أ- تُنشئ الهيئة لجنة تسمى "لجنة الفصل في منازعات الأوراق المالية" تختص بالفصل في المنازعات التي تقع في نطاق أحكام هذا النظام ولوائحه التنفيذية ولوائح الهيئة والسوق وقواعدهما وتعليماتهما في الحق العام والحق الخاص . ويكون لها جميع الصلاحيات الضرورية للتحقيق والفصل في الشكوى أو الدعوى ، بما في ذلك سلطة استدعاء الشهود وإصدار القرارات ، وفرض العقوبات ، والأمر بتقديم الأدلة والوثائق .
ب- تتكون اللجنة من مستشارين قانونيين متخصصين في فقه المعاملات والأسواق المالية يتمتعون بالخبرة في القضايا التجارية ، والمالية ، والأوراق المالية .
ويعين أعضاء اللجنة بقرار من المجلس لمدة ثلاث سنوات قابلة للتجديد . غير أنه يجب ألا تكون لأعضاء اللجنة مصلحة مالية أو تجارية مباشرة أو غير مباشرة ، أو صلة قرابة حتى الدرجة الرابعة بأصحاب الشكوى أو الدعوى المرفوعة أمام اللجنة . وعلى اللجنة أن تباشر النظر في الشكوى أو الدعوى خلال مدة لا تزيد على أربعة عشر يوماً من تاريخ إيداع الشكوى أو الدعوى لدى اللجنة .
ج- تشمل اختصاصات اللجنة النظر في التظلم من القرارات والإجراءات الصادرة عنالهيئة أو السوق ويحق للجنة إصدار قرار بالتعويض وطلب إعادة الحال إلى ما كانت عليه، أو إصدار قرار آخر يكون مناسباً ويضمن حق المتضرر .
د- تحدد لوائح وقواعد الهيئة الإجراءات التي يتعين على اللجنة اتباعها بشأن الشكوى والدعوى المقدمة لها .
هـ- لا يجوز إيداع أي شكوى أو صحيفة دعوى لدى اللجنة مالم يتم إيداعها أولاً لدىالهيئة، وما لم يمض على ذلك مدة تسعين يوماً من تاريخ إيداعها ، إلا إذا أخطرت الهيئة مقدم الشكوى أو الدعوى بجواز الإيداع لدى اللجنة قبل انقضاء هذه المدة .
و- يجوز استئناف القرارات الصادرة من اللجنة أمام لجنة الاستئناف خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إبلاغها .
ز- تكوّن بقرار من مجلس الوزراء لجنة الاستئناف من ثلاثة أعضاء يمثلون وزارة المالية ، ووزارة التجارة والصناعة ، وهيئة الخبراء بمجلس الوزراء . لفترة ثلاث سنوات قابلة للتجديد ، ويحق للجنة الاستئناف وفقاً لتقديرها رفض النظر في القرارات التي تصدرها لجنة الفصل في منازعات الأوراق المالية ، أو تأكيد تلك القرارات ، أو إعادة النظر في الشكوى أو الدعوى من جديد ، استناداً إلى المعلومات الثابتة في ملف الدعوى أمام لجنة الفصل ، وإصدار القرار الذي تراه مناسباً في موضوع الشكوى أو الدعوى ، وتعد قرارات لجنة الاستئناف نهائية
ح- يتم بناءً على طلب من الهيئة أو السوق تنفيذ القرارات التي تكتسب الصفة القطعية عن طريق الجهة الحكومية المخولة بتنفيذ الأحكام القضائية . وأما بالنسبة للقرارات الصادرة لصالح الأطراف بموجب المواد الخامسة والخمسين، والسادسة والخمسين، والسابعة والخمسين من الفصل العاشر من هذا النظام فيتعين تنفيذها من قبل أولئك الأطراف على النحو المتبع في تنفيذ الأحكام القضائية في الدعاوى المدنية .
ط- يجوز الإثبات في قضايا الأوراق المالية بجميع طرق الإثبات بما في ذلك البيانات الإلكترونية، أو الصادرة عن الحاسوب ، وتسجيلات الهاتف، ومراسلات جهاز(الفاكمسيلي)، والبريد الإلكتروني .


الفصل الرابع
مركز إيداع الأوراق المالية
المادة السادسة والعشرون :
أ- ينشئ مجلس إدارة السوق إدارة تسمى "مركز إيداع الأوراق المالية" تكون هي الجهة الوحيدة في المملكة المصرح لها بمزاولة عمليات إيداع الأوراق المالية السعودية المتداولة في السوق ونقلها وتسويتها ومقاصتها وتسجيل ملكيتها . ويمكن لمجلس إدارة السوق أن يحول مركز إيداع الأوراق المالية إلى شركة ، بعد أخذ موافقة مجلس الهيئة على التحويل . وللمجلس أن يعطي موافقته موضحاً بها متطلبات هيكل الشركة وعملياتها ، وفقاً لما يراه مناسباً وضرورياً لسلامة السوق وحماية المستثمرين .
ب- تحدد قواعد العمل في المركز الإجراءات السليمة والفعالة التي تضمن كفاية عمليات تسجيل وتسوية ومقاصة الأوراق المالية المتداولة في السوق بصورة نظامية ، بما في ذلك الإجراءات التي تشمل طرق معالجة مقاصة أثمان المبايعات الخاصة بالمستثمرين بعد تسويتها ، ويمكن للمركز أن يحتفظ بحسابات نقدية لأغراض عمليات تسوية ومقاصة الصفقات وذلك ضمن عملياته . وللهيئة صلاحية اعتماد أي من لوائح عمليات المركز وقواعده ، أو تعديلها أو إلغائها أو تعليقها إذا رأت ذلك مناسباً .
المادة السابعة والعشرون :
أ- يتم تسجيل ملكية الأوراق المالية المتداولة في السوق ، وتسوية ومقاصة أثمان تلك الأوراق بموجب قيود تدون في سجلات المركز . ويتعين تسجيل ملكية الأوراق الماليةالمتداولة في السوق لدى المركز كي تتمتع بالحماية ضد مطالبات الغير ، كما توضحسجلات المركز أيضاً الرهونات أو المطالبات المتعلقة بالأوراق المالية المتداولة في السوق.
ب- يكون المركز هو الجهة الوحيدة لتسجيل جميع حقوق ملكية الأوراق المالية المتداولة في السوق . وتعد القيود المدونة في السجلات النهائية للمركز دليلاً وإثباتاً قاطعاً على ملكية الأوراق المالية المبينة فيها والأعباء والحقوق المتعلقة بها، مع مراعاة أحكام الفقرة (د) من هذه المادة .
ج- يصبح تسجيل ملكية الأوراق المالية نافذاً من الوقت الذي يتحقق فيه المركز بصفة نهائية من صحة وثائق الملكية . وعلى المركز أن يقوم فوراً بتسجيل جميع الصفقات المنفذة حال تبليغه بها واستلامها من قبله . وإذا قام لدى المركز أي سبب يدعو للشك في الوقائع الفعلية أو النظامية أو النتائج المترتبة على تسجيل ملكية الأوراق المالية ، أو إذا أخطر المركز بأن من شأن إجراء عملية التسجيل الإضرار بحقوق الآخرين ، فإنه يجوز للمركز أن يقوم بإجراء التسجيل بصفة مبدئية ، وعند قيامه بذلك فإن على المركز أن يقوم فوراً باتخاذ الإجراءات المناسبة لتقرير الكيفية التي سيتم فيها التسجيل النهائي للأوراق المالية المعنية .
د- يجب على من يعتقد بوجود خطأ في المعلومات التي تم إدخالها في السجل يستدعيتصحيح السجل أو تعديله ، أن يتقدم بطلب خطي إلى مدير المركز ، أو أي شخص يعينه المدير لتلقي مثل هذه الطلبات، ويقوم المركز بتصحيح السجل أو تعديله بعد التحقق من صحة الملاحظات والمعلومات المطلوب تصحيحها أو تعديلها في السجل ، ولا يتم هذاالتصحيح أو التعديل إلا بعد أن يتم إخطار الشخص أو الأشخاص الذين يحددهم السجل كمالكين لهذه الأوراق المالية ، وإعطاؤهم فرصة معقولة للتعليق على التصحيح أوالتعديل المطلوب .
هـ- يصدر المركز إشعاراً بالتسجيل بناءً على طلب المستثمر. وتحدد قواعد عمل المركز وإجراءاته كيفية تبلغ جميع المالكين للأوراق المالية المسجلين في سجلات المركز بشكل دوري عن الأوراق المالية التي يملكونها ، والتي تكون مسجلة في سجلات المركز .
و- ترفع الشكاوى المتعلقة بالقرارات الخاصة بتسجيل الأوراق المالية المدرجة في السوق إلى اللجنة .
ز- يكون المركز مسؤولاً عن تعويض أي ضرر مالي قد يلحق بالمستثمر نتيجة إهمال أوتقصير من موظفي المركز تم إثباته ونتج عنه حدوث خطأ في عملية التسجيل .
ح- يجوز تخفيض التعويض المستحق عن الضرر المنصوص عليه في الفقرة (ز) من هذهالمادة ، أو عدم منح التعويض إذا كان المدعي بالتعويض قد أسهم في إحداث الخطأ فيالتسجيل، أو إذا أمكن تدارك الخطأ .
المادة الثامنة والعشرون :
يحظر على موظفي المركز ، والسوق ، ومدققي الحسابات المستقلين ، والمستشارين والخبراء فيهما ، إفشاء أي معلومات عن مالكي الأوراق المالية المسجلين في السجلات، إلا في الحالات التي تحددها القواعد الصادرة عن المركز بهذا الخصوص.
المادة التاسعة والعشرون :
يضع مجلس إدارة السوق ، بموافقة مجلس الهيئة ، التعليمات اللازمة لإدارة شؤون المركز ، بما في ذلك وضع معايير السلوك المهني التي تطبق على مدير المركز وموظفيه ، وذلك لضمان الكفاية والمصداقية لعمليات المركز .
المادة الثلاثون :
يجوز أن يتقاضى المركز مقابلاً وعمولات لقاء الخدمات التي يقدمها ، حسب ما تنصعليه اللوائح التنفيذية وقواعد العمل في المركز .

الفصل الخامس
تنظيم الوسطاء
المادة الحادية والثلاثون :
يقتصر عمل الوساطة على من يكون حاصلا على ترخيص ساري المفعول ، ويعمل وكيلالشركة مساهمة مرخص لها بممارسة أعمال الوساطة ، ما لم يكن ذلك الشخص قد استثني من تلك المتطلبات حسب الفقرة (ج) من المادة الثانية والثلاثين .
المادة الثانية والثلاثون :
أ- يقصد بالوسيط شركة المساهمة التي تعمل بالوساطة، ووكيل الوسيط الذي يعمل لدىشركة الوساطة ، ويقوم بكل أو بعض الأعمال الآتية :
1- يعمل بصفة تجارية وسيطا في تداول الأوراق المالية خلافاً للأشخاص الذين يعملون على أساس ترتيب تعاقدي، والمشار إليهم في الفقرة (ب) من هذه المادة ، بما في ذلك أي شخص يمارس بصفة تجارية عمل حفظ الأوراق المالية .
2- يقدم بصفة تجارية عرضا للآخرين للحصول على أصول مالية في صورة أوراق مالية عن طريق فتح حساب يمكن عن طريقه تنفيذ صفقات الأوراق المالية .
3- يقوم بصفة تجارية بتنفيذ صفقات الأوراق المالية لحسابه الخاص عن غير طريق إصدار الأوراق المالية ، وذلك من أجل إيجاد سوق في الأوراق المالية ، أو لتحقيق الربح الناتج من الفرق بين أسعار عروض الأوراق المالية وطلباتها .
4- يقوم بصفة تجارية بحيازة أو طرح الأوراق المالية للمصدر ، أو لشخص مسيطر علىذلك المصدر .
5- يقوم بالوساطة – خلافا للأشخاص الذين يعملون على أساس ترتيب تعاقدي والمشار إليهم في الفقرة (ب) من هذه المادة - بصفة تجارية بما في ذلك ترتيبات عقود لمبادلة العملة والأوراق المالية .
ب- يقصد بمدير المحافظ :
1- أي شخص يعمل بصفة تجارية على أساس ترتيب تعاقدي أو غيره بإدارة الأوراقالمالية التي يملكها شخص ، أو إدارة صناديق استثمار يملكها شخص طبيعي أو اعتباريبقصد استثمارها في الأوراق المالية ، والذي يمكن أن تشمل أنشطته صفقات في الأوراقالمالية ، أو طلب تنفيذ صفقات أوراق مالية لحساب الشخص الذي تم إجراء الترتيباتالتعاقدية معه .
2- أي شخص يعمل بصفة تجارية على أساس ترتيب تعاقدي يقوم بالأعمال المذكورة فيالفقرة (أ/5) من هذه المادة.
ج- يجوز للهيئة أن تحدد ، في القواعد التي تصدرها ، استثناءات من أحكام الفقرتين(أ،ب) من هذه المادة وذلك حسبما تراه محققاً لسلامة السوق وحماية المستثمر .
المادة الثالثة والثلاثون :
أ- تقوم الهيئة بمنح الترخيص المشار إليه في المادة الحادية والثلاثين خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ استلامها من السوق المعلومات والمستندات التي تتطلبها القواعد التي تصدرها الهيئة ، والتي تثبت استيفاء مقدم الطلب للشروط والمتطلبات اللازمة للحصول على ترخيص للعمل كوسيط أو وكيل للوسيط . ويجب أن تحدد مدة سريان التراخيص ، وأن يكون حاملها خاضعاً لاختبار تأهيل دوري طبقاً لما تنص عليه اللائحة التنفيذية .
ب- توضح لوائح وقواعد السوق المتطلبات والشروط التي ينبغي أن يستوفيها طالبوترخيص الوساطة . وإضافة لما تتطلبه لوائح السوق ، يجب أن تتضمن شروط الترخيص أوتجديده ما يأتي :
1- معايير تتعلق بكفاية طالب الترخيص لكي يكون وسيطاً أو وكيلاً للوسيط.
2- معايير الاستقامة وملاءمة الأشخاص للقيام بأعمال الوساطة .
3- متطلبات الحد الأدنى لرأس المال التي ينبغي على شركات الوساطة استيفاءهاباستمرار، والتي يجب ألا تقل عن خمسين مليون ريال سعودي .
المادة الرابعة والثلاثون :
على الوسيط ووكيل الوسيط التقيد بلوائح السوق وقواعدها الخاصة بتنظيم عمل الوسطاء.
المادة الخامسة والثلاثون :
للسوق أن تقوم بالتحقيق والتفتيش على أي وسيط أو وكيل وسيط للتأكد من كون هذاالشخص أو شخص آخر خالف أو يخالف أو قامت قرائن على أنه على وشك أن يخالف لوائح السوق وتعليماتها ، وتشمل صلاحيات السوق للتحقيق والتفتيش صلاحية طلب الأشخاص للشهادة والمستندات والسجلات والوثائق التي ترى السوق أنها ضرورية، أو لها علاقة بالتحقيق . ويجوز لها أن تطلب حضور الشهود وتقديم الوثائق والأدلة ، كما يجوز أن يتم التفتيش في أي مكان توجد فيه السجلات. وتقوم السوق بممارسة صلاحياتها بالتفتيش والتحقيق من خلال الحصول على قرار بالاستدعاء والاستجواب والتفتيش أو غيره من لجنة الفصل. وعلى اللجنة الاستجابة لطلب السوق بإصدار القرار اللازم مالم يثبت لديها أن الطلب مشوب بالتعسف، أو سوء استعمال السلطة .
المادة السادسة والثلاثون :
يجوز لأي وسيط أو وكيل وسيط أن يتخلى عن ترخيصه بإخطار الهيئة خطياً بذلك، طبقاًللأحكام والشروط التي تراها الهيئة ضرورية وملائمة لسلامة السوق أو حماية المستثمر.
المادة السابعة والثلاثون :
يجب على الوسطاء أو وكلاء الوسطاء المرخص لهم أن يودعوا لدى الهيئة والسوق التقارير التي تنص عليها لوائح الهيئة والسوق وقواعدهما .
المادة الثامنة والثلاثون :
تتولى الهيئة الإشراف على التصفية الإجبارية والطوعية لأعمال الوسيط .
الفصل السادس
صناديق الاستثمار وبرامج الاستثمار الجماعي
المادة التاسعة والثلاثون :
أ- صندوق الاستثمار هو برنامج استثمار مشترك يهدف إلى إتاحة الفرصة للمستثمرينفيه بالمشاركة جماعيا في أرباح البرنامج ، ويديره مدير الاستثمار مقابل رسوم محددة .
ب- تؤول إلى الهيئة صلاحية تنظيم عمل صناديق الاستثمار التي تديرها البنوك خلالسنتين من صدور هذا النظام .
ج- تقوم الهيئة بتنظيم عمل مديري المحافظ ، ومستشاري الاستثمار ، والإشراف عليهم ،بما في ذلك وضع اللوائح والقواعد والتعليمات التي تتعلق بما يأتي :
1- الهيكل التنظيمي .
2- الأنظمة المحاسبية والقواعد التشغيلية .
3- الإدارة واتخاذ القرارات في صندوق الاستثمار .
4- إجراءات حفظ الأوراق المالية وتقديم الخدمات للعملاء بكفاية .
5- مقابل الخدمات والعمولات وأتعاب الإدارة .
6- إبرام الصفقات مع الأطراف ذوي العلاقة .
7- تقارير الأداء وحساب قيمة الأصول وأسعار الوحدات والإعلان .
8- شروط الموافقة على تأسيس صناديق جديدة ومتطلباتها .
9- المتطلبات الخاصة بالتقارير المالية والدورية للصناديق .
10- متطلبات السيولة وحدود الخاطر .
11- متطلبات الكفاية المهنية ، والملاءمة الشخصية ، والمسؤولية المالية ، ومتطلبات الترخيص .


الفصل السابع
الإفصاح
المادة الأربعون :
أ- يتم نشر محتويات نشرة الإصدار المنصوص عليها في المادة الثانية والأربعين من هذا النظام أو أي أجزاء منها على النحو وللفترة التي تنص عليها لوائح الهيئة وقواعدها .
ب- لا يجوز للمصدر ، أو لتابع المصدر أو لمتعهد التغطية أن يعرض أوراقا مالية تخص ذلك المصدر أو تابعه ما لم يقم بتقديم نشرة الإصدار إلى الهيئة ونشرها بالطريقة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة ودفعه العمولات المطلوبة. ويجوز للهيئة إعفاء المصدر من بعض المتطلبات بناء على طريقة العرض ، أو حجم العرض ، أو عدد المستثمرين وخصائصهم ، أو خصائص مصدر الورقة المالية أو الورقة المالية نفسها .
ج- بعد استيفاء المتطلبات الواردة في الفقرتين (أ،ب) من هذه المادة ، يمكن أن تتم العروض بإحدى الطرق الآتية :
1- شفاهة .
2- بواسطة نشرة إصدار تستوفي الشروط الواردة في المادة الثانية والأربعين من هذا النظام .
3- بواسطة إعلان يتضمن ملخصا عن نشرة الإصدار، وأي معلومات أخرى تتطلبها الهيئة أو تسمح بها بموجب القواعد التي حددتها الهيئة .
4- بواسطة أداة أخرى بما في ذلك الوسائط الإلكترونية ، شريطة أن تكون تلك الأداةمعتمدة من الهيئة .
المادة الحادية والأربعون :
لا يجوز للمصدر أو تابع المصدر أو متعهد التغطية أن يبيع أوراقاً مالية مملوكة لذلك المصدر قبل أن تعتمد نشرة الإصدار من الهيئة ويبدأ سريان مفعولها ، ويشترط أن ترسل نشرة الإصدار المعتمدة إلى المشتري قبل تاريخ البيع وذلك حسب القواعد والتعليمات التي تصدرها الهيئة .
المادة الثانية والأربعون :
يجب أن تتضمن نشرة الإصدار المعلومات والبيانات الآتية :
أ- المعلومات التي تتطلبها قواعد الهيئة التي تبين وصفا كافيا للمصدر ، وطبيعة عمله والأشخاص القائمين على إدارته ، كأعضاء مجلس الإدارة ، والمديرين التنفيذيين ، وكبار الموظفين ، والمساهمين الرئيسيين فيه.
ب- المعلومات التي تتطلبها قواعد الهيئة ، والتي تبين وصفا كافيا للأوراق المالية المزمع إصدارها، من حيث العدد والسعر والحقوق المتعلقة بها ، وأي أولويات أو امتيازات تتمتع بها أوراق مالية أخرى للمصدر إن وجدت . ويجب أن يحدد الوصف كيفية صرف حصيلة الإصدار ، والعمولات التي سيتقاضاها الأشخاص المعنيون بالإصدار .
ج- بيانا واضحا عن المركز المالي للمصدر ، وأي معلومات مالية ذات أهمية بما في ذلك الميزانية، وحساب الأرباح والخسائر ، وبيانات التدفق النقدي المدققة من قبل مراجع حسابات حسب ما تتطلبه قواعد الهيئة .
د- أي معلومات أخرى تطلبها الهيئة ، أو تسمح بها بموجب القواعد التي تصدرها حسبما تراه ضروريا لمساعدة المستثمرين ومستشاريهم على اتخاذ قراراتهم الاستثمارية في الأوراق المالية المزمع إصدارها .
المادة الثالثة والأربعون :
أ- يجب على الهيئة بعد قيامها بمراجعة نشرة الإصدار ، إعلان قبولها أو رفضها للنشرة . وللهيئة في حالة قبول النشرة أن تحدد فترة زمنية تكون نشرة الإصدار نافذة خلالها .
ب- يجب على كل مصدر يطرح أوراقا مالية للجمهور عن طريق نشرة إصدار أن يخطرالهيئة خطيا بأي تغيير يطرأ على البيانات الواردة في نشرة الإصدار مما قد يؤثر على قيمة تلك الأوراق المالية أو سعرها فور علمه بحدوث هذا التغيير ، كما يتعين عليه إعداد ونشر بيان صحفي للإفصاح عن هذا التغيير . وتحدد لوائح وقواعد الهيئة المعلومات التي يجب الإفصاح عنها ، والشروط التي تنطبق على البيان الصحفي .
المادة الرابعة والأربعون :
يجوز للمجلس أن يرفض نشرة الإصدار في أي من الأحوال الآتية :
أ- إذا لم تتضمن نشرة الإصدار المعلومات التي تتطلبها المادة الثانية والأربعون من هذا النظام .
ب- إذا احتوت نشرة الإصدار على معلومات غير صحيحة عن أمور جوهرية ، أو علىبيانات كاذبة أو مضللة ، أو أغفل من النشرة معلومات أو بيانات جوهرية من شأنها أنتجعل نشرة الإصدار في مثل هذه الأحوال نشرة مضللة ، أو غير صحيحة .
ج- إذا لم تدفع أتعاب نشرة الإصدار بالكامل للهيئة .
د- إذا لم يقم المصدر بتقديم أي من التقارير المنصوص عليها في المادة الخامسة والأربعين من هذا النظام.
المادة الخامسة والأربعون :
أ- يجب على كل مصدر يطرح أوراقاً مالية للجمهور أو تكون له أوراق مالية متداولة في السوق أن يقدم إلى الهيئة تقارير ربع سنوية وسنوية ، وتكون التقارير السنوية مدققة حسبما تنص عليه قواعد الهيئة ، على أن تتضمن هذه التقارير ما يأتي :
1- الميزانية العمومية .
2- حساب الأرباح والخسائر .
3- قائمة التدفق النقدي .
4- أي معلومات أخرى تنص عليها قواعد الهيئة .
ب- بالإضافة إلى المعلومات والبيانات المطلوبة في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة ، يجب أن يتضمن التقرير السنوي ما يأتي :
1- وصفاً كافياً للشركة المصدرة وطبيعة عملها وأنشطتها ، حسب ما تنص عليه القواعد الصادرة عن الهيئة .
2- معلومات تتعلق بأعضاء مجلس الإدارة والمديرين التنفيذيين وكبار الموظفين وكبار المساهمين أو المستثمرين، حسب ما تنص عليه القواعد الصادرة عن الهيئة.
3- تقويم إدارة الشركة المصدرة للتطورات الحالية والمتوقعة ، وأي احتمالات مستقبلية يمكن أن تؤثر بصورة مهمة على نتائج أعمال الشركة أو وضعها المالي ، حسب ما تنص عليه القواعد الصادرة عن الهيئة .
4- أي معلومات أخرى تتطلبها قواعد الهيئة على النحو الذي تراه ضرورياً لمساعدةالمستثمرين ومستشاريهم على اتخاذ قرار الاستثمار في الأوراق المالية للمصدر .
ج- تعد جميع المعلومات والبيانات المشار إليها في الفقرات (أ/1،2،3) و (ب/3) منهذه المادة معلومات سرية . ويحظر على الشركة المصدرة – قبل تزويد الهيئة بهذه المعلومات والبيانات وإعلانها – إفشاؤها إلى جهات لا يقع على عاتقها التزام بالمحافظة على سرية المعلومات وحمايتها .
المادة السادسة والأربعون :
أ- على الجهة المصدرة للأوراق المالية إبلاغ الهيئة خطيا ، عند علمها بحدوث تطورات جوهرية قد تؤثر على أسعار الأوراق المالية المصدرة من قبلها . وإذا كان لها ورقة مالية متداولة في السوق ، فيجب إبلاغ السوق بهذه التطورات خطيا .
ب- يجوز للهيئة أو السوق أن تطلب من الجهة المصدرة للأوراق المالية أي معلومات أو بيانات خاصة بها ، وعلى الجهة المصدرة تقديمها خلال المدة المحددة في الطلب .
ج- يجوز لمجلس الهيئة أو السوق بعد استعراض الوقائع أن يطلب من الجهة المصدرةالإعلان عن أي معلومات أو بيانات خاصة بها . كما يحق للمجلس أو السوق أن ينشر تلك المعلومات أو البيانات على نفقة الجهة المصدرة.
المادة السابعة والأربعون :
يسمح للجمهور ، مقابل أتعاب تحددها الهيئة ، بالإطلاع على نسخ من نشرات الإصداروالتقارير الدورية والمعلومات والبيانات المودعة لدى الهيئة التي جرى الإعلان عنها أو الحصول عليها .
المادة الثامنة والأربعون :
أ- تحدد الهيئة نماذج وتعليمات الإفصاح ، بما في ذلك المعلومات التي يجب أن تتضمنها نشرات الإصدار والتقارير الدورية ، التي يتعين على الجهات التي تخضع لرقابة الهيئة وإشرافها أن تقوم بتزويد الهيئة بها ، أو الإعلان عنها للجمهور حسب الحالة .
ب- لا تتحمل الهيئة أي مسؤولية عن عدم تضمين نشرات الإصدار والتقارير الدوريةوالإعلانات أو الوثائق المودعة لدى الهيئة من قبل أي طرف لأي معلومات أو بياناتمهمة، أو عن احتوائها على معلومات أو بيانات مضللة .
ج- يتحمل ناشر الإعلان المسؤولية عن الأخطاء التي يرتكبها في نشر فحوى الإعلانوفقاً للأنظمة السارية بالمملكة .
الفصل الثامن
الاحتيال والتداول بناء على معلومات داخلية
المادة التاسعة والأربعون :
أ- يعد مخالفا لأحكام هذا النظام أي شخص يقوم عمدا بعمل أو يشارك في أي إجراءيوجد انطباعا غير صحيح أو مضللا بشأن السوق ، أو الأسعار ، أو قيمة أي ورقة مالية ، بقصد إيجاد ذلك الانطباع ، أو لحث الآخرين على الشراء أو البيع أو الاكتتاب في تلك الورقة ، أو الإحجام عن ذلك أو لحثهم على ممارسة أي حقوق تمنحها هذه الورقة ، أو الإحجام عن ممارستها .
ب- تضع الهيئة القواعد التي تحدد الأعمال والتصرفات التي تشكل مخالفات للفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة . وتحدد تلك القواعد الأعمال والممارسات المستثناة من تطبيق أحكام الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة . وتشمل صلاحيتها المنصوص عليها في هذه الفقرة وضع القواعد، وتحديد الظروف والإجراءات الهادفة للمحافظة على استقرار أسعار الأوراق المالية المعروضة للجمهور ، والأسلوب والوقت الذي يتعين فيه اتخاذ هذه الإجراءات .
ج- يدخل في الأعمال والتصرفات التي تعد من أنواع الاحتيال التي تحظرها الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة التصرفات الآتية :
1- القيام بأي عمل أو تصرف بهدف إيجاد انطباع كاذب أو مضلل يوحي بوجود عمليات تداول نشط في ورقة مالية خلافا للحقيقة . ويدخل في تلك الأعمال والتصرفات على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ما يأتي :
أ- القيام بعقد صفقات في أوراق مالية لا تنطوي على انتقال حقيقي لملكية تلك الأوراق المالية .
ب- القيام بإدخال أمر أو أوامر لشراء ورقة مالية معينة مع العلم المسبق بأن هناك أمرا أو أوامر بيع مشابهة من حيث الحجم والسعر والتوقيت قد أدخلت أو ستدخل من قبلطرف أو أطراف أخرى مختلفة لنفس الورقة المالية .
ج- القيام بإدخال أمر أو أوامر لبيع ورقة مالية معينة مع العلم المسبق بأن هناك أمرا أو أوامر شراء مشابهة من حيث الحجم والسعر والتوقيت قد أدخلت أو ستدخل من قبلطرف أو أطراف أخرى مختلفة لنفس الورقة المالية .
2- التأثير بشكل منفرد أو مع آخرين على سعر ورقة أو أوراق مالية معينة متداولةبالسوق ، عن طريق إجراء سلسلة من العمليات في تلك الورقة أو الأوراق المالية من شأنه أن يحدث طلبات فعلية أو ظاهرية نشطة في التداول، أو يحدث ارتفاعاً أو انخفاضا في أسعار تلك الأوراق بهدف جذب الآخرين ، وحثهم على شراء أو بيع هذه الأوراق حسبواقع الحال .
3- التأثير بشكل منفرد أو مع آخرين بإجراء سلسلة من الصفقات كشراء أو بيع ، أوكليهما معا ، ورقة مالية متداولة في السوق بهدف تثبيت أو المحافظة على استقرار سعرتلك الورقة ، بالمخالفة للقواعد التي تضعها الهيئة لسلامة السوق وحماية المستثمرين .
المادة الخمسون :
أ- يحظر على أي شخص ، يحصل بحكم علاقة عائلية أو علاقة عمل أو علاقة تعاقدية على معلومات داخلية (يشار إليه بالشخص المطلع) أن يتداول بطريق مباشر أو غير مباشر الورقة المالية التي تتعلق بها هذه المعلومات ، أو أن يفصح عن هذه المعلومات لشخص آخر توقعا منه أن يقوم ذلك الشخص الآخر بتداول تلك الورقة المالية .
ويقصد بالمعلومات الداخلية المعلومات التي يحصل عليها الشخص المطلع ، والتي لا متوافرة لعموم الجمهور ، ولم يتم الإعلان عنها ، والتي يدرك الشخص العادي ، بالنظر إلى طبيعة ومحتوى تلك المعلومات ، أن إعلانها وتوافرها سيؤثر تأثيرا جوهريا على سعر الورقة المالية أو قيمتها التي تتعلق بها هذه المعلومات ، ويعلم الشخص المطلع أنها غير متوافرة عموما وأنها لو توافرت لأثرت على سعر الورقة المالية أو قيمتها تأثيرا جوهريا .
ب- يحظر على أي شخص شراء أو بيع ورقة مالية بناء على معلومات حصل عليها من شخص مطلع وهو يعلم أن هذا الشخص قد خالف بإفشائه المعلومات الداخلية المتعلقة بالورقة نص الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة.
ج- للهيئة صلاحية وضع القواعد لتحديد وتعريف المصطلحات الواردة في الفقرتين(أ،ب) من هذه المادة ، والأعمال والممارسات التي ترى الهيئة استثناءها من تطبيقأحكامهما استنادا إلى مقتضيات سلامة السوق وحماية المستثمرين .


الفصل التاسع
تنظيم طلبات التوكيل ، والشراء المقيَّد والعرض المقيَّد للأسهم
المادة الحادية والخمسون :
تقوم الهيئة بإصدار قواعد تنظيم الإفصاح عن المعلومات والممارسات الأخرى الخاصةبطلبات التوكيل إذا تعلق هذا الطلب بأي ورقة مالية مدرجة في السوق .
المادة الثانية والخمسون :
تقوم الهيئة بإصدار قواعد لتنظيم عمليات الشراء المقيَّد للأسهم وعمليات العرض المقيَّد للأسهم. ويقصد بهذين المصطلحين لأغراض تطبيق أحكام هذا النظام ما يأتي :
أ- الشراء المقيَّد للأسهم هو شراء أسهم تتمتع بحق التصويت ومدرجة في السوق حينما يترتب على ذلك الشراء تملك المشتري المشتري أو من يتصرفون بالاتفاق معه أو سيطرتهم على نسبة تعادل (10%) عشرة في المئة أو أكثر من أسهم شركة من ذات الفئة منأسهم الشركة المعنية .
ب- العرض المقيَّد للأسهم هو توجيه إعلان عام يعرض المعلن بمقتضاه شراء أسهم من فئة معينة مدرجة في السوق تتمتع بحق التصويت إذا بلغ عدد الأسهم التي يسعى مقدمالعرض إلى اكتساب ملكيتها قدراً تبلغ به نسبة الأسهم التي يملكها هو أو تُملك ممنيتصرفون بالاتفاق معه ، أو التي يسيطرون عليها على نسبة تعادل (10%) عشرة في المئةأو أكثر من أسهم الشركة المعنية.
المادة الثالثة والخمسون :
تشمل صلاحية الهيئة في إصدار قواعد لتنظيم عمليات شراء الأسهم المقيَّد وعملياتعرض الأسهم المقيَّد، دون حصر ، صلاحية إصدار القواعد المتعلقة بما يأتي :
أ- تعديل النسب المنصوص عليها في المادة الثانية والخمسين من هذا النظام ، وإقرار استثناءات من التعريف الوارد بها لعمليات الشراء المقيد للأسهم ، وعمليات عرض الأسهم المقيد .
ب- تحديد توقيت نشر الإعلانات الخاصة بعمليات الشراء المقيد للأسهم ، وعرضالأسهم المقيد في السوق وشكلها وكيفيتها .
ج- بيان المعلومات التي يجب على مشتري الأسهم ومقدم العرض الإفصاح عنها ، وطريقةالإفصاح، بما في ذلك أي متطلبات للإفصاح المستمر فيما يتعلق بالتغيرات في ملكيةالأسهم.
د- فرض أي شروط أو متطلبات على الشركة التي تكون أسهمها موضعا أو هدفا لشراءمقيد للأسهم، أو عرض مقيد للأسهم فيما يتعلق بإعلان موقفها من الشراء أو العرضالمقيدين أو وجهة نظرها بشأنه.
هـ- أي قواعد أخرى تتعلق بعمليات الشراء المقيد للأسهم ، أو عمليات العرض المقيدللأسهم ، حسب ما تقتضي متطلبات سلامة السوق وحماية المستثمرين .
المادة الرابعة والخمسون :
عند قيام أي شخص بزيادة ملكيته في أسهم شركة من الشركات عن طريق شراء مقيد لأسهم ، أو عرض مقيد لأسهم ، بحيث يصبح هذا الشخص أو من يتصرفون بالاتفاق معه مالكين لنسبة (50%) خمسين في المئة أو أكثر من فئة معينة من الأسهم المتمتعة بحق التصويت ، والمدرجة في السوق ، يحق للمجلس خلال ستين يوما ، إذا رأى ذلك محققا لسلامة السوق ولحماية حملة الأسهم ، إصدار أمر بأن يقدم ذلك الشخص عرضا لشراء الأسهم التي لا يملكها من الفئة نفسها، وذلك وفقا للشروط والأحكام التي يحددها المجلس . ولا يجوز بأي حال من الأحوال إلزام طالب الشراء بتقديم عرض لشراء الأسهم المتبقية بسعر يزيد على أعلى سعر دفعه لشراء أي من أسهم الشركة المعنية خلال الإثني عشر شهراً السابقة لتاريخ الأمر الصادر عن المجلس .


الفصل العاشر
العقوبات والأحكام الجزائية للمخالفات
المادة الخامسة والخمسون :
أ- إذا تضمنت نشرة الإصدار عند اعتمادها من قبل الهيئة ، بيانات غير صحيحة بشأنأمور جوهرية ، أو أغفلت ذكر حقائق جوهرية يتعين بيانها في النشرة ، فإنه يحق للشخصالذي اشترى الورقة المالية موضوع النشرة أن يحصل على تعويض عما لحق به من ضرر نتيجة ذلك . ويعد البيان أو الإغفال جوهرياً لأغراض هذه الفقرة إذا أقيم الدليل أمام اللجنة على أنه لو كان المستثمر على علم بالحقيقة عندما قام بالشراء لأثر ذلك على سعر الشراء .
ب- يتحمل المسؤولية المنصوص عليها في الفقرة ( أ ) من هذه المادة الأشخاص الآتية :
1- الجهة التي أصدرت الورقة المالية . ويتحمل المصدر المسؤولية ، بغض النظر عما إذا كان قد تصرف بشكل معقول ، أو أنه لم يعلم عن البيانات غير الصحيحة بشأن أمورجوهرية ، أو عن الإغفال لذكر حقائق جوهرية يتعين بيانها في نشرة الإصدار .
2- كبار الموظفين لدى الجهة التي أصدرت الورقة المالية ، وذلك وفقاً للتحديد الوارد في القواعد التي تصدرها الهيئة ، ويمكن درء هذه المسؤولية طبقاً للفقرة (ج/ 1،2) من هذه المادة .
3- أعضاء مجلس إدارة الجهة المصدرة ، أو الأشخاص الذين يؤدون وظائف مشابهة ،اعتباراً من التاريخ الذي تمت فيه المصادقة على نشرة الإصدار من قبل الهيئة ، وهذهالمسؤولية يمكن درؤها حسب الفقرة (ج/1،2) من هذه المادة .
4- متعهدو التغطية الذين تولوا عرض الورقة المالية لغرض بيعها للجمهور ، على ألايكون متعهد التغطية مسؤولا عما يزيد عن السعر الإجمالي للأوراق المالية التي تعهدبتغطيتها ، أو قيمة الأوراق المالية الموزعة من قبله أيهما أكبر .
5- المحاسب ، أو المهندس ، أو المثمن ، وغيرهم ممن تم تحديدهم في نشرة الإصدار ،وبموافقتهم خطيا كجهة صادقت على دقة معلومات وردت في النشرة وصحتها ، ولا تشمل المسؤولية المعلومات الواردة في أجزاء النشرة التي لم يصادق عليها ، ويكون ذلكالشخص مسؤولا عن أي جزء من نشرة الإصدار يفهم أنه أعد بناء على تصريحه ومصادقته وبصفته المحددة في هذه الفقرة ، إلا إذا أثبت أنه اقتنع بعد قيامه باستقصاء معقول وبناء على مبررات معقولة ، بأن ذلك الجزء من النشرة لم يكن مخالفا للفقرة (أ) منهذه المادة .
ج- يتحمل أي شخص من الأشخاص المشار إليهم في الفقرة (ب/2،3،4) من هذه المادة المسؤولية طبقا لأحكام الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة إلا إذا أقام الدليل على أنه :
1- بالنسبة لأي جزء من نشرة الإصدار لم يصادق عليه الشخص المحدد في الفقرة (ب/5) من هذه المادة ، أنه اقتنع بعد قيامه باستقصاء معقول وبناء على مبررات معقولة بأن ذلك الجزء من النشرة لم يكن مخالفا للفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة .
2- بالنسبة لأي جزء من النشرة يفهم منه أنه أعد بناء على تصريح من شخص محدد فيالفقرة (ب/5) من هذه المادة ، وكان الشخص المتمسك بالدفاع من الأشخاص المحددين في الفقرة (ب/2،3،4) من هذه المادة ، أنه لم يكن لديه مبرر معقول في حينه للاعتقاد أن هذا الجزء من النشرة قد تضمن ما يعد مخالفا للفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة .
د- يعد الاستقصاء معقولا أو مبررا معقولا للقناعة لأغراض الفقرة (ج) من هذه المادة ، لأغراض هذه المادة فإن معيار المعقولية هو ما يمارسه الشخص الحريص في إدارة أمواله .
هـ- يجوز عن طريق الدعوى المرفوعة تأسيسا على الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة الحصول على تعويض يمثل الفرق بين السعر الذي دفع بالفعل لشراء الورقة المالية (على ألا يتجاوز السعر الذي عرضت به على الجمهور) وبين قيمة الورقة المالية في تاريخ إقامة الدعوى ، أو السعر الذي كان من الممكن التصرف في الورقة المالية به في السوق قبل رفع الدعوى أمام اللجنة ، وإذا أثبت المدعى عليه أن أي جزء من الانخفاض في قيمة الورقة يرجع لأسباب أخرى لا علاقة لها بالحذف أو البيانات غير الصحيحة موضع الدعوى ، فإنه يتعين استبعاد هذا الجزء من التعويض الذي يسأل عنه . ويكون المدعى عليهم مسؤولين بصفة فردية وبالتضامن عن تعويض الضرر الذي تقوم مسؤوليتهم عنه طبقا لهذه المادة . ويكون مبلغ التعويض خاضعا لأحكام العقد أو الاتفاق المبرم بين الأشخاص المشار إليهم في الفقرة (ب) من هذه المادة ، أو طبقا لما تراه اللجنة محققا للعدالة ، ولا يضر بمصالح المستثمرين أو يتعارض مع روح هذا النظام .
المادة السادسة والخمسون :
أ- يكون مسؤولا عن تعويض الأضرار المادية أي شخص يصرح ، أو يكون مسؤولا عن شخص آخر صرح ، شفاهة أو كتابة ببيان غير صحيح يتعلق بواقعة مادية جوهرية ، أو يغفل التصريح ببيانات تتعلق بتلك الواقعة ، إذا ترتب على ذلك تضليل شخص آخر بشأن بيع ورقة مالية أو شرائها . ولا يشترط لقيام المسؤولية طبقاً لأحكام هذه المادة أن توجد علاقة بين مدعي الضرر والمدعى عليه بالتعويض ، ويتعين على الشخص مدعي الضرر إثبات :
1- أنه لم يكن على علم بإغفال البيان أو عدم صحته .
2- أنه ما كان ليشتري أو يبيع الورقة المالية المعنية، لو علم مسبقاً بإغفال المعلومات أو عدم صحتها ، أو أنه ما كان ليشتريها أو يبيعها بالسعر الذي تم به البيع أو الشراء .
3- أن الشخص المسؤول عن إبداء البيانات أو إعطاء المعلومات غير الصحيحة قد علمبعدم صحتها ، أو أنه كان على دراية بأن هناك احتمالاً كبيراً أن المعلومات المصرح بها قد تضمنت إغفالا لحقيقة جوهرية مهمة أو أنها غير صحيحة .
ب- يكون التعويض عن الأضرار المستحقة بموجب هذه المادة من أي شخص مدعى عليه ، والحقوق المتعلقة بالتعويض وتوزيع مبالغه على المسؤولين عنه ، طبقاً لما ورد في الفقرة (هـ) من المادة الخامسة والخمسين من هذا النظام .
ج- لأغراض هذه المادة يحدد ما إذا كان البيان أو الإغفال متعلقاً بواقعة مادية جوهرية مهمة طبقاً للمعيار المنصوص عليه في الفقرة (أ) من المادة الخامسة والخمسين من هذا النظام .
المادة السابعة والخمسون :
أ- أي شخص يخالف المادة التاسعة والأربعين من هذا النظام ، أو أياً من اللوائح أو القواعد التي تصدرها الهيئة بناءً على تلك المادة ، وذلك بالتصرف أو إجراء صفقةللتلاعب في سعر ورقة مالية على نحو متعمد ، أو يشترك في ذلك التصرف أو الإجراء ، أو يكون مسؤولاً عن شخص قام بذلك ، يكون مسؤولاً عن تعويض أي شخص يشتري أو يبيع الورقة المالية التي تأثر سعرها سلباً بصورة بالغة نتيجة لهذا التلاعب ، وذلك بالقدر الذي تأثر به سعر شراء أو بيع الورقة المالية من جراء تصرف ذلك الشخص .
ب- تقدر التعويضات المستحقة على أي شخص مدعى عليه بموجب هذه المادة ، والحقوق المتعلقة بالتعويض وتوزيع مبالغه على المسؤولين عنه بطريقة تتفق مع الأحكام المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (هـ) من المادة الخامسة والخمسين من هذا النظام .
ج- بالإضافة إلى الغرامات والتعويضات المالية المنصوص عليها في هذا النظام يجوز للجنة بناءً على دعوى مقامة من الهيئة معاقبة من يخالف المادتين التاسعة والأربعين ، والخمسين من هذا النظام بالسجن لمدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات .
المادة الثامنة والخمسون :
لا تسمع أي دعوى بموجب المواد الخامسة والخمسين ، والسادسة والخمسين ، والسابعةوالخمسين من هذا النظام إذا تم إيداع الشكوى لدى الهيئة بعد مرور سنة من التاريخ الذي يفترض فيه بأن الشاكي قد أدرك الحقائق التي جعلته يعتقد أنه كان ضحية لمخالفة ، ولا يجوز بأي حال من الأحوال سماع هذه الدعوى أمام اللجنة بعد مرور خمس سنوات منحدوث المخالفة المدعى بها .
المادة التاسعة والخمسون :
أ- إذا تبين للهيئة أن أي شخص قد اشترك ، أو يشترك ، أو شرع في أعمال أو ممارساتتشكل مخالفة لأي من أحكام هذا النظام ، أو اللوائح أو القواعد التي تصدرها الهيئة ، أو لوائح السوق ، فإنه يحق للهيئة في هذه الحالات إقامة دعوى ضده أمام اللجنة لاستصدار قرار بالعقوبة المناسبة ، وتشمل العقوبات ما يأتي :
1- إنذار الشخص المعني .
2- إلزام الشخص المعني بالتوقف ، أو الامتناع عن القيام بالعمل موضوع الدعوى .
3- إلزام الشخص المعني باتخاذ الخطوات الضرورية لتجنب وقوع المخالفة ، أو اتخاذالخطوات التصحيحية اللازمة لمعالجة نتائج المخالفة .
4- تعويض الأشخاص الذين لحقت بهم أضرار نتيجة للمخالفة المرتكبة ، أو إلزامالمخالف بدفع المكاسب التي حققها نتيجة هذه المخالفة إلى حساب الهيئة .
5- تعليق تداول الورقة المالية .
6- منع الشخص المخالف من مزاولة الوساطة، أو إدارة المحافظ ، أو العمل مستشاراستثمار للفترة الزمنية اللازمة لسلامة السوق وحماية المستثمرين .
7- الحجز والتنفيذ على الممتلكات .
8- المنع من السفر .
9- المنع من العمل في الشركات التي تتداول أسهمها في السوق .
ب- يجوز للهيئة ، بالإضافة إلى اتخاذ الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة أن تطلب من اللجنة إيقاع غرامة مالية على الأشخاص المسؤولين عن مخالفة متعمدة لأحكام هذا النظام ولوائحه التنفيذية وقواعد الهيئة ، ولوائح السوق ، وكبديل لما تقدم يجوز للمجلس فرض غرامة مالية على أي شخص مسؤول عن مخالفة هذا النظام ولوائحه ، وقواعد الهيئة ، ولوائح السوق . ويجب ألا تقل الغرامة المفروضة من قبل اللجنة أو المجلس عن عشرة آلاف (10.000) ريال وألا تزيد على مئة ألف (10.000) ريال عن كل مخالفة ارتكبها المدعى عليه .
المادة الستون :
أ- يعد أي شخص يقوم بممارسة الوساطة أو يدعي ممارستها دون ترخيص مخالفاً لأحكامالمادة الحادية والثلاثين من هذا النظام ، وتطبق بحقه أي من العقوبتين الآتيتين أو كلتيهما :
1- غرامة مالية لا تقل عن عشرة آلاف (10.000) ريال ولا تزيد عن مائة ألف(100.000) ريال عن كل مخالفة .
2- السجن لمدة لا تزيد على تسعة أشهر .
ب- يقع باطلاً أي اتفاق أو عقد يتم إبرامه بشأن صفقة تتعلق بالأوراق المالية بالمخالفة لأحكام المادة الحادية والثلاثين من هذا النظام ، ولا يحق للوسيط المخالف الاحتجاج بالاتفاق أو العقد في مواجهة الطرف الآخر ، ويجوز للطرف الآخر أن يطلب فسخالاتفاق أو العقد واسترداد أي أموال أو ممتلكات أخرى يكون قد دفعها أو حولها بموجبالاتفاق أو العقد ، بشرط أن يقوم بإعادة الأموال أو الممتلكات الأخرى التي تلقاهابموجب الاتفاق أو العقد . وتختص اللجنة بالدعاوى المرفوعة بناءً على هذه المادة .
المادة الحادية والستون :
أ- يترتب على عدم التزام الوسيط أو وكيل الوسيط المرخص له بلوائح السوق وقواعدهاالخاصة بتنظيم عمل الوسطاء تعرضه لإجراءات تأديبية طبقاً للإجراءات المنصوص عليهافي لوائح السوق . ويجوز للسوق عند اكتشاف أي مخالفة للوائحها أن تقيم الدعوى أماماللجنة لإيقاع الجزاء المناسب على المخالف بما في ذلك إلغاء الترخيص الممنوح له، أوتعليقه، أو فرض غرامة مالية أو إلزامه بإعادة المبالغ المستحقة للعملاء . ويجوز للوسيط أو وكيل الوسيط الذي وقع عليه الجزاء أن يطلب من لجنة الاستئناف مراجعة القرار الصادر بحقه.
ب- يحق للهيئة وفقاً لسلطاتها المنصوص عليها في المادة التاسعة والخمسين من الفصل العاشر من هذا النظام اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة بحق من لم يلتزم من الوسطاء أو وكلائهم بقواعد عمل السوق .
المادة الثانية والستون :
أ- للمجلس أن يصدر قراراً يوجه فيه اللوم إلى الوسيط أو وكيل الوسيط المخالف ، أو يفرض بمقتضاه قيوداً على الأنشطة أو الأعمال أو العمليات المرخص له القيام بها ، أو يعلق ممارسته لتلك الأنشطة لمدة لا تزيد على اثني عشر شهراً ، أو يسحب بمقتضاهالترخيص الممنوح له ، وذلك إذا ثبت للمجلس ، بعد إخطار الوسيط أو وكيل الوسيطالمعني ، وإتاحة الفرصة لسماع أقواله في جلسة استماع ، أنه قد ارتكب سواء قبل أو بعد حصوله على الترخيص أياً من المخالفات الآتية :
1- إذا أعطى عمداً أو تسبب في إعطاء بيانات جوهرية زائفة أو مضللة في طلبالترخيص المقدم ، أو في أي وثيقة أو تقرير قدمه إلى السوق أو إلى الهيئة .
2- إذا خالف عمداً أحكام هذا النظام ولوائحه ، أو ساعد شخصاً آخر على ذلك.
3- إذا خالف حكماً أو قراراً صادراً بحقه من أي محكمة في المملكة ، أو من اللجنةيحظر عليه بصفة دائمة أو مؤقتة ممارسة أعمال الوساطة أو إدارة المحافظ.
4- إذا أُخطرت الهيئة رسمياً من قبل جهة تنظيمية للأوراق المالية في دولة أخرى أن الوسيط أو وكيل الوسيط قد قام بصورة متعمدة يخرق أنظمة الأوراق المالية لتلك الدولة ، أو قام بتقديم معلومات غير صحيحة ومضللة في التقارير المطلوب تقديمها فيها .
ب- يجوز للمجلس أن يصدر قراراً بتعليق ترخيص الوساطة قبل إصدار قرار نهائي بشأنإلغاء الترخيص ، إذا ما انتهى المجلس بعد إخطار الوسيط أو وكيل الوسيط المعني وإعطائه الفرصة لسماع أقواله بصفة عاجلة ، إلى أن سلامة السوق وحماية المستثمرين تستوجبان تعليق الرخصة .

ج- للمجلس - في الحالات العاجلة وبدون إشعار مسبق أو إعطاء فرصة الاستماع للطرف المعني بالقرار - أن يصدر قراراً يعلق ترخيصه أو يمنعه من ممارسة أعمال الوساطةلفترة لا تتجاوز ستين يوماً ، ولا يحول إصدار مثل هذا القرار دون قيام الهيئة أو السوق باتخاذ إجراءات أخرى ضد الوسيط أو وكيل الوسيط طبقاً لأحكام هذا النظام.
المادة الثالثة والستون :
يجوز تعليق ترخيص الوسيط أو وكيل الوسيط بأمر من المجلس في حالة اكتشاف أنه لميعد للوسيط وجود أو إذا توقف الوسيط عن ممارسة عمل الوساطة لمدة اثني عشر شهراً .
المادة الرابعة والستون :
يجوز بالاتفاق بين الهيئة والمتهم في مخالفة المادة الخمسين من هذا النظام تلافي إقامة الدعوى أمام اللجنة ، وذلك بأن يدفع للهيئة مبلغاً لا يتجاوز ثلاثة أضعاف الأرباح التي حققها أو ثلاثة أضعاف الخسائر التي تجنبها نتيجة لارتكابه المخالفة . ولا يخل ذلك بأي تعويضات تترتب على ارتكابه هذه المخالفة .
المادة الخامسة والستون :
يلغي هذا النظام كل ما يتعارض معه من أحكام .
المادة السادسة والستون :
تصدر اللوائح التنفيذية لهذا النظام خلال مئة وخمسين يوماً من تاريخ نشر النظام ، وتنفذ بنفاذه .
المادة السابعة والستون :
ينشر هذا النظام في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به بعد مضي مئة وثمانين يوماً من تاريخ نشره .

أم القرى العدد 3956 في 1 رجب 1424ه

----------


## moawad96

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------

